# Explanation of your nickname



## Cortision (Aug 4, 2009)

I felt very left out in the 'Explanation of your avatar' thread so I thought I would start another one on similar lines.

'Cortision' I derived from the Organ of Corti, an apparatus highly relevant to this forum, I think. The 'ision' is taken from any word you like that ends in 'ision'. Maybe vision, decision, but hopefully nor derision . Ironically enough, my own ear for music is far from perfect!


----------



## kg4fxg (May 24, 2009)

*Amateur Radio*

The Kg4fxg is my Amateur Radio (Ham) call sign. Many times websites require a name and mine is Bill and that is often already taken so I default to my ham license as a login.

I don't mind folks referring to me as Bill on the forum. Just lazy and don't want to have a name like Bill128975 or some similar.

Had to pick an Avatar and came up with Vaughan Williams. I like his pieces.

I am 47 years old and work in downtown Atlanta as a CPA for a parking company that manages parking decks in many states in the US.

This is what I call my second career, my first was studying to be a Catholic Priest like Vivaldi for three years. Spent time in a monestery and at another seminary. Studied Philosophy and the "Arts" after obtaining my undergraduate degree in accounting.

That said, having studied Art, Music, Philosophy, Literature I find has enhanced my life much more than accounting. I continue to read and study such things.

I appreciate the feedback and diverse background of the well read scholars here - which is everyone. You don't need a degree, just a desire and you are all scholars on this site and should be commended on your comments and wonderful insight.

Kg4fxg - Bill


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

Weston was a character name I thought I made up as a very young elementary school kid when I wanted to be a writer when I grew up. It doesn't mean anything other than sharing the first letter with my real last name. I am in several other forums as "Weston" and that is also my name in the Second Life virtual world. My real name is Kevin.

I toyed with the name "Gopher Baroque" but had second thoughts.


----------



## Yoshi (Jul 15, 2009)

It's just a short form of my real name


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

My nickname comes from famous novel by Alexander Dumas. I'm quite obsessed with musketeers, and Aramis is my favourite one. After reading the book I've noticed that we are quite similiar characters, so I decided to use this name (sometimes adding d'Herblay) as my nickname.


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

Being an organist, the Krummhorn happens to be one of my most favorite organ solo stops. This organ stop, when properly voiced and regulated, has a very unique and almost haunting sound, with a very distinct attack and release characteristic.

'Krummhorn' is the German spelling ... Cromorne would be the French version.

Here is what your typical Krummhorn pipework (the ones in front with the copper) looks like:


----------



## Padawan (Aug 27, 2009)

I chose Padawan as my nickname because it means beginner or novice. That’s the level I am as a classical music fan. I’m also fan of the Star Wars movies.


----------



## Chi_townPhilly (Apr 21, 2007)

Pretty simple, really:

_born_ in *Chicago*, Illinois; USA- raised in the Chicago suburbs. 
_currently live_ in the New Jersey suburbs of *Philadelphia*, Pennsylvania; USA.

Plus... it's sort of a "take-off" on a hit by "Boys2Men" titled _Motown/Philly_.


----------



## altiste (Jun 11, 2008)

"Altiste" is a French word meaning someone that plays the "alto" which itself means viola. Although strictly speaking it should be referred to as "violon-alto" (the alto member of the violin family) to avoid any confusion with "alto" as in alto voice, which is the same word in both French and English.


----------



## Mirror Image (Apr 20, 2009)

My nickname or screen name is something I just made up when I was thinking about truthfulness and being honest. A mirror's image doesn't lie. Much like a camera's lens doesn't lie. It reveals truth. I have looked in the mirror many times and didn't like what I saw. I see a man trying to escape from something. Whatever the case may be, a mirror's truth is one of the most painful moments of all.


----------



## nickgray (Sep 28, 2008)

English form of my name + Gray, probably from the "The Picture of Dorian Gray" by Wilde. Not that I associate myself with Dorian, just... dunno, it sounds cool.


----------



## Taneyev (Jan 19, 2009)

My idol Sergei Taneyev. I LOVE all his chamber works and his Suite for violin and orch.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

I am a visual artist... a painter to be exact. During the middle ages those who labored in nearly any "craft" and many other professions were organized and regulated under a guild... not dissimilar to the modern labor union. These guilds were commonly named after the patron saint associated with that profession. The patron saint of painters was St. Luke who reputedly (by some obscure account) painted a portrait of the Virgin and Christ child. The subject became popular with many artists:










...and so commonly the painter's guild were known as the Guild of Saint Luke or Saint Luke's Guild.

My avatar is a detail of the Roman sculpture of Antinous... one of the most beautiful and sensitive of Roman sculptures, it displays an idealism deeply indebted to the Greeks.










I tend to change my avatars from time to time and in this instance I went with something very "classical" because of the fact that I am often accused of being a "classicist". I actuality... my preferences in art are more indebted to Byzantine, Medieval, Early Renaissance, Persian/Islamic, Japanese screen paintings and Ukiyo-e prints, the Baroque, and early Modernism (c. 1870-1930).


----------



## Enkhbat (Jan 28, 2009)

Just my name. Which means Peace Steady.

Enkh - Peace, friendship
Bat - Steady, Durable, Bold


----------



## classidaho (May 5, 2009)

every user name I have on the net starts with the forum key word or letters and ends in idaho.....that way I don't have to remember a lot (I'm 72) he he, Chuck

in this particular forum it kinda describes my being


----------



## Jaime77 (Jun 29, 2009)

Mine is just an abbreviation of my name, Jaibyrne for Jaime Byrne, however I go by Jai.


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

Well, you should be ashamed if you don't already know 

It is, of course, the Czech language original title of Dvorak's 'The Noon Witch' (Op. 108), based on the poem by Czech poet Karel Jaromir Erben. It is one of my favourite pieces by my joint-favourite composer. Can you guess the other one? (Hint: look above!)


----------



## emiellucifuge (May 26, 2009)

:shame:

Emiel is my first name
lucifuge rofocale is one of the principle demons in biblical lore. Just an interest.


----------



## danae (Jan 7, 2009)

My real name is Daphne. In Greece the two ancient names "Daphne" and "Danae" are quite similar, so people tend to mix them up sometimes. I like both of them and so I chose "Danae" for a nickname on the internet.


----------



## bdelykleon (May 21, 2009)

Bdelykleon is a character in Aristophanes' Wasps.


----------



## crazzycat (Oct 5, 2009)

Very easy i like cats and somebody once told me that i am really crazy


----------



## Lukecash12 (Sep 21, 2009)

Simply put, my user name is my first and last name jammed right in front of one another. And I know, it's not exactly original, but that has been my user name for basically everything since I was in my twenties. I've always had terrible memory for the mundane or temporary things, as a result of autism, and it seemed like the most sensible solution.


----------



## Herr Direktor (Oct 18, 2009)

Mine is pretty easy. I'm a conductor as well as a violinist, but also a huge fan of Brahms. My nickname was what he longed to be known as all his life.

HD


----------



## Tapkaara (Apr 18, 2006)

Tapkaara is the name of an Ainu earth-worshipping dance. It comes from Ifukube's Sinfonia Tapkaara. Of course, Ifukube is one of my favorite composers.


----------



## SalieriIsInnocent (Feb 28, 2008)

Well mine is easy enough to understand. We should have grown up since Pushkin's play and Shaffer's Amadeus and come to the realization that Salieri wasn't an enemy but a great friend of Mozart. At the premiere of The Magic Flute it was recorded that the maestro cheered Mozart with "Bravo!" or "Bello!" 

It was a widespread rumor that he confessed to killing Mozart on his deathbed, but his nurses spoke otherwise. 


Nobody is 100% sure how Mozart died but I have reason to believe that the medical practices of the time and Mozart's poor financial situation or lack of finance to be exact. Plus to tack on even more, Mozart had severe attacks of Rheumatic fever throughout his life. Attacks that effect the bodies' organs pretty harshly.


----------



## Fsharpmajor (Dec 14, 2008)

My nickname and avatar are based on synaesthesia. The particular shade of blue is the colour of the F sharp major chord (as it appears to me). It's also a tribute to Erich Korngold's Symphony in F Sharp Major.


----------



## Lukecash12 (Sep 21, 2009)

jaibyrne said:


> Mine is just an abbreviation of my name, Jaibyrne for Jaime Byrne, however I go by Jai.


Can I call you Jay Bird? I don't know why, but it just popped up in my head and sounded perfect.


----------



## nefigah (Aug 23, 2008)

Wow, some interesting backstories here 

As for me, I spent a couple of years in Russia, and was there when I got a beta invitation to Gmail. This meant I had to pick a new email address. I wanted something short and based on Russian slang. I picked "nefigah," which is a somewhat bastardized transcription of нифига--a slang word for "nothing." 

So you might say my username means nothing 

(I tend to use it on the internet because it is certainly never taken.)

My real name is Jordan, which isn't Russian at all


----------



## SimonShen1991 (Oct 30, 2009)

Simon is my English name. Shen is my family. I was born in 1991.


----------



## noestoycierto (Oct 30, 2009)

St. Luke was also an iconographer. He "wrote" many icons which were venerated in the early Christian Church. (One does not "paint" icons.....one "writes" icons.) These icons, although beautiful, were also didactic. Many illiterate people have learned through the centuries about Christianity through icons. St. Luke was one of the first iconographers.


----------



## Texas Chain Saw Mazurka (Nov 1, 2009)

Lukecash12 said:


> Simply put, my user name is my first and last name jammed right in front of one another. And I know, it's not exactly original, but that has been my user name for basically everything since I was in my twenties. I've always had terrible memory for the mundane or temporary things, as a result of autism, and it seemed like the most sensible solution.


There's actually already a member of this board who has exactly my first and last name and is using it as their handle (who? top secret!), so I couldn't go that route.


----------



## Artemis (Dec 8, 2007)

Texas Chain Saw Mazurka said:


> There's actually already a member of this board who has exactly my first and last name and is using it as their handle (who? top secret!), so I couldn't go that route.


Is that why you contrived a plain, ordinary name instead?

When I first spotted it I must admit it brought back rather unhappy memories of a recent spell "living" in Houston, Texas. I'm now very glad to back in London, UK.


----------



## dmg (Sep 13, 2009)

Just my initials - nothing more, nothing less...


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

I like most Andre's in music, like Previn, Kostelanetz & Watts (not Rieu!). That's why I chose it as my name here...


----------



## Lukecash12 (Sep 21, 2009)

Texas Chain Saw Mazurka said:


> There's actually already a member of this board who has exactly my first and last name and is using it as their handle (who? top secret!), so I couldn't go that route.


Sorry 'bout that. I'll go through the papers and change my name right away


----------



## pavel0622 (Oct 26, 2009)

for me ,I have a Chinese name.But many people think that it is not easy to remeber it.So I choose another name to be remebered easily."Pavel" is name from a famous football player whom I like very much.


----------



## ConcertVienna (Sep 9, 2009)

ConcertVienna is the logo of my ticket office: http://www.concertvienna.com


----------



## Ignis Fatuus (Nov 25, 2008)

Andre said:


> I like most Andre's in music, like Previn, Kostelanetz & Watts (not Rieu!). That's why I chose it as my name here...


Peter Andre?



pavel0622 said:


> for me ,I have a Chinese name.But many people think that it is not easy to remeber it.So I choose another name to be remebered easily."Pavel" is name from a famous football player whom I like very much.


Nedved?


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

Ignis Fatuus said:


> Peter Andre?


I did say MOST - not all - Andre's!!! I don't like Peter Andre, even though he's from Australia. I don't think he's someone we should be proud of...


----------



## Emmnemms (Nov 3, 2009)

My Name is Emily, and i have always gone by Emm (from EMily Mary) and i used to have a friend name Emalee, so we always went by Emm'n'Em... and it just kinda stuck


----------



## nefigah (Aug 23, 2008)

Emmnemms said:


> My Name is Emily, and i have always gone by Emm (from EMily Mary) and i used to have a friend name Emalee, so we always went by Emm'n'Em... and it just kinda stuck


Ah, that's a better reason than the one I feared


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

Scarlatti (Domenico) is my favourite non-opera composer, but I wanted something more than just his name, and I'm a mum who likes cooking Italian food like mama used to make.


----------



## Yoshi (Jul 15, 2009)

Yoshi said:


> It's just a short form of my real name


Oh I just realized that I received a like from this post now, but I want to say that I changed my username after this post was made. My username used to be Jan, that's why I wrote that. Yoshi has nothing to do with my real name obviously.


----------

